# Gendron Cycle w/ Side Car Restoration



## Phattiremike (Sep 14, 2019)

A friend of mine picked this up in Macon Georgia a few months ago it was on consignment in a bicycle store, there was a connection with the original owners family to include a family photo.  He's a body shop owner with an extensive collection of pedal cars. A lot of time and effort went into this restoration including plating, upholstery, paint and pins.

I may have to re-do photos as there's so much going on in the background, it takes away from the bike.  Any idea of value and has anyone seen one of these before.

Mike


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 14, 2019)

I've only seen a couple similar models in the collector book "Riding Toys", but none in real life. They put a value of $450+ on them back in 1992 when the book was published. Personally, I wouldn't have the heart (or nerve) to only offer $450 or so because I feel it would be a total insult to the beautiful restoration that was done on this rare model. Plus, there's the photo of the bicycle with the original owners included which, to me, adds historical value.

Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 14, 2019)

Hello Mike!
Is that the one I found over in Florence SC back about 1/2 year ago?? ... I know I sent you pics and I believe your SC friend got it, right ??
Here is what the one in Florence SC looked like which was 100% original,  back about 9-10 months ago >>>>
If that happens to be the same one .... what an amazing restoration! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Mark Mattei (Sep 15, 2019)

Great original survivor, hope it continues on.


----------



## OhioJones (Sep 15, 2019)

Holy $##=%%%!! Speechless. Your buddy is a very skilled fella. Sidecar looks AMAZING. Love to see this in a calendar.


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 16, 2019)

Dave, yes I stand corrected it was Florence not Macon SC.  It came out great didn't it!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 16, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> Dave, yes I stand corrected it was Florence not Macon SC.  It came out great didn't it!




W.O.W. !! .... that is an Amazing restoration on the bike! .... AND it was completed SO Quickly (relatively speaking)

It is so cool that the history of the bike was researched and a historic picture to boot!! .... Just an Awesome job !! .... Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Casper (Sep 16, 2019)

That looks Awesome!


----------

